# No True Bill Thread Now Open



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Let her rip....


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

They're shooting already


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Justice has prevailed, . . . thank you Lord.

Setting here, . . . watching the surroundings, . . . don't expect anything, . . . but got to go to the city tomorrow.

Will definitely be on the "watch-out"

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

POTUS is speaking presently


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Fires already, police cars turned over, crowd shooting flare guns at the cops...

my kids are like "WTF?"


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

YEEEEE HAAAAAA!! There'll be a hot time in the old town tonight!

Had to laugh. While odumbosama was speaking and calling for peaceful demos, the right side of the screen had tear gas flying every where, fires being light, gun shots, hell we just having all kinds of fun!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

CNN has pretty good coverage, drifted over to MSNBC and had to turn the channel. I was going to throw up if I had to listen to anymore white apologists and black state senators talking about instilled racism in the police departments and our country.

Apparently the evidence and the fact this kid was a thug doesn't matter. As long as you're black, they think you should be able to commit crimes and viciously attack police officers with impunity.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I listened to the prosecutor's whole statement live on a St Louis TV station website.
It was very, very detailed and it was very evident that Lil' Mike-Mike got what he asked for.
Watching the thugs burning cop cars I could easily go all belt-fed 600 rounds per minute on everyone in that street. 
I would not make a good cop.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Folks, I am so sorry that this is happening. The Saints are getting their asses handed to them by the Ravens. My Fantasy team is holding it's own and will make the playoffs again this year!.........................What?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We've been mainly watching Fox. At last account the madness has spread to NYC..Philadelphia..St. Louis..LA..Oakland and Washington DC to name a few. Sure the thugs in Dallas are going to start having sympathy pangs shortly. May be just the excuse Obummer is looking for to declare martial law and suspend the presidential elections.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Animals that need to be put down.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> We've been mainly watching Fox. At last account the madness has spread to NYC..Philadelphia..St. Louis..LA..Oakland and Washington DC to name a few. Sure the thugs in Dallas are going to start having sympathy pangs shortly. May be just the excuse Obummer is looking for to declare martial law and suspend the presidential elections.


Elections are too far off...


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

Would one of you guys/gals that are a lot smarter than me explain to me why would these people burn down the town where there jobs and families are. Were they like I don't feel like working for a while lets burn all the business in there town. I really hate that the good people that live there are going through this gross showing of stupidity. There isn't one white/black person there that was as poor as we were when I was growing up. But we didn't burn down our hose cause we didn't get our way. I guess there are some that WILL cut their nose of to spite their face.

What was up with that guy that said he came there to die? I get you have to stand for what you believe in, but the only two I am willing to die for are God and my family. I guess that I am not smarter than a fifth grader.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I just got home from work, was listening to coverage on the XM satrad, driving thru Follansbee, WV when I heard the no bill verdict. It is a classic small town, the streets are lined with US flags on every light pole. I could swear in the back of my mind I could hear children singing the final verse of My country Tis of Thee......"let freedom ring".


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

bigdogbuc said:


> CNN has pretty good coverage, drifted over to MSNBC and had to turn the channel. I was going to throw up if I had to listen to anymore white apologists and black state senators talking about instilled racism in the police departments and our country.
> 
> Apparently the evidence and the fact this kid was a thug doesn't matter. As long as you're black, they think you should be able to commit crimes and viciously attack police officers with impunity.


Kid was a thug? I thought he was on his way to grandma's house, taking her cookies, I thought.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

They were right. The people of Ferguson are showing their true character.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

In a way you can't blame them. In their minds they can do anything the want because they have the Power. Just look at the Head Gangster In Charge. Every week he performs some act that would get us locked up. Not him.

And hey what about that foot ball player 300 plus pounds beating his future wife senseless in new jersey and not serving any time for it.

What folks don't realize is that they want two systems to run in the US - one for them and one for the rest of us.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

These people scream at the top of their lungs they want to be treated as equals. So, then they go out and loot a store and steal TV's. Yea, that's going to elevate their status in my eyes. They are blind to the truth and can't see beyound their own prejudices and ignorence. I think it will burn itself out as they all do eventually. The unfortunate thing now will be that the officer will be dragged through civil court for years. 

For all the looters and instagators the National Guard can shoot them where they stand,TV's and Stereo's in hand, as far as I am concerned. 

Sorry, I suffer stupidity badly.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

P.S. Watch your 6 today people. Especially in the cities.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> P.S. Watch your 6 today people. Especially in the cities.


Luckily I don't return to work until Dec 8th. I work in a warehouse district on the edge of the Jacksonville ghetto.
Jacksonville - murder capitol of Florida.
When I return my usual truck carry of two 357 magnum handguns will be augmented with either a 12 ga or a Winchester 30-30.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

This is what we get folks. This is just another example of our chickens coming home to roost. When you give and take care of someones every need you have created a disincentive to work, provide for oneself and one's family and create a bloated sense of entitlement and self worth. These folks know that the judicial system will feel overwhelmingly guilty for doing the right thing. They will let the looters, vandals, rioters and shooters off lightly thus rewarding abhorrent behavior. The area will be declared an emergency area and FEMA will rebuild the burned out buildings at our expense. The left will wallow in guilt and prostrate themselves before Sharpton, Rangle and Jackson. They will also tell them how they have been wronged by America and guess what?........The cycle will continue.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I listened to the prosecutor's whole statement live on a St Louis TV station website.
> It was very, very detailed and it was very evident that Lil' Mike-Mike got what he asked for.
> Watching the thugs burning cop cars I could easily go all belt-fed 600 rounds per minute on everyone in that street.
> I would not make a good cop.


On the one hand, . . . I'm sad that our country has gotten to this place, . . . but RPD, . . . you are correct. And if you need an assistant gunner, . . . I'll bring my own asbestos mitten, . . .

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Luckily I don't return to work until Dec 8th. I work in a warehouse district on the edge of the Jacksonville ghetto.
> Jacksonville - murder capitol of Florida.
> When I return my usual truck carry of two 357 magnum handguns will be augmented with either a 12 ga or a Winchester 30-30.


I'd go with the 12ga. I do not foresee the need to snipe the bastards. But in a bum's rush, the 12 ga will work nicely.

I will be in Augusta, GA the week of 12/8. So if shit goes badly, give a shout. I can be in JAX in a few hours.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

So here is the funny part.....they burnt and looted all the stores. Yea!!!!! And now they got no where to use the EBT cards. Boooooo! Hey we needs a do over!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Inor said:


> I'd go with the 12ga. I do not foresee the need to snipe the bastards. But in a bum's rush, the 12 ga will work nicely.
> 
> I will be in Augusta, GA the week of 12/8. So if shit goes badly, give a shout. I can be in JAX in a few hours.


Fort Gordon? That used to be the Army Signal School.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> CNN has pretty good coverage, drifted over to MSNBC and had to turn the channel. I was going to throw up if I had to listen to anymore white apologists and black state senators talking about instilled racism in the police departments and our country.
> 
> Apparently the evidence and the fact this kid was a thug doesn't matter. As long as you're black, they think you should be able to commit crimes and viciously attack police officers with impunity.


 MSNBC....What you said BigDog. I watched that wimp Chris Hayes for a couple of minutes. He was "boot-licking" every black person of authority he could find. I bet he goes home everynight and cries because he wasn't born a black man. He appolgized to every "protester" within earshot. Made me sick to watch him babble on about why the GJ didn't indict the white cop. What a hole, only Rachel Maddow even come close.
Do these MSNBC even know what journalism is?


----------

